# Smcfancontrol tutoriel complet



## CindyTomapple (21 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,  j'ai récemment acquérit un macbook pro 13'' mais il chauffe énormément et j'ai trouvé un logiciel qui se nomme smcfancontrol. Je sais qu'il permet de controler la température du (des) ventilateur(s) mais je ne sais pas comment régler ces derniers.
Si quelqu'un pouvait me dire comment faire.... 
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juin 2011)

Bonjour.

C'est très simple. Cette application permet de paramétrer la vitesse *minimale* de rotation des ventilateurs qui refroidissent l'ordi. Il suffit d'aller dans les préférences et de régler la vitesse en utilisant les curseurs ad hoc. On peut ainsi passer d'une configuration adaptée à des utilisations peu gourmandes en ressources et faisant peu chauffer l'ordinateur à une configuration conçue pour un usage plus exigeant et risquant de faire monter la température.


1. Exemple de configuration pour températures normales (par défaut : 2000 trs/mn) :







​

2. Exemple de réglage personnalisé pour températures élevées (j'ai choisi ici 3000 trs/mn) :






​On peut individualiser le paramétrage ventilateur par ventilateur et appliquer automatiquement un réglage spécifique en cas de changement de source d'alimentation (case à cocher : "Autoapply favorite when powersource changes").


Une petite vidéo (rien de génial, mais cela peut aider) : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvfLo3abnK8


Ceci dit, en utilisation normale, une telle application ne devrait pas être indispensable. Utiliser l'ordinateur sur un support surélevé qui facilite le refroidissement (équipé ou non de ventilateurs) peut se révéler une bonne solution. Il faut éviter aussi de placer l'ordinateur sur une surface qui entraverait l'évacuation de la chaleur (couverture, couette, coussin...).​


----------



## Monsieurte (22 Juillet 2012)

Petit UP pour une petite question :
L'utilisation de ce logiciel est elle préconisé sur les iMac?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Juillet 2012)

Elle n'est pas préconisée.


----------



## Monsieurte (22 Juillet 2012)

Je viens de télécharger SMCFanControl est l'interface est différente de celle présentée dans le post, savez vous ce que représente : ODD, HDD, CPU ? A quel RPM doit on les placer pour une utilisation classique ? Et pour une utilisation lourde (photoshop + safari (10 onglets) + Spotify + mail + skype + iCal) ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juillet 2012)

Monsieurte a dit:


> Je viens de télécharger SMCFanControl est l'interface est différente de celle présentée dans le post, savez vous ce que représente : ODD, HDD, CPU ? A quel RPM doit on les placer pour une utilisation classique ? Et pour une utilisation lourde (photoshop + safari (10 onglets) + Spotify + mail + skype + iCal) ?



Bonjour,

ODD c'est le lecteur optique (SuperDrive), HDD le disque dur, CPU le processeur.


----------



## Monsieurte (22 Juillet 2012)

Comment dois-je régler ses différentes options afin d'avoir deux profils optimisés : en utilisation normale, comme intensive ?


----------



## asmodaisda (19 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
Je up le sujet car je viens de retirer mon HDD de mon mac celui-ci ayant de grosse laitance sur les temps de reponse et des bad block.

Je viens d installer http://www.eidac.de/?p=207smcFanControl et en régulant les ventilateurs je viens de me rendre compte que je ne l ai avait jamais entendu. Pourtant j ai configurer sur 2000. 
Même lorsque mon imac etait brulant et que je peuvais à penne mettre la main dessus les ventilateurs ne se déclenchaient pas !
Quelqu'un aurait il une explication ? (biensur je n'avais aucun logiciel particulier pour la gestion des ventilateurs et le disque d'origine etait dans le mac. Celui-ci d'ailleur chauf à plus de 55 °C)

Je voudrai aussi savoir si je configure smcfancontrol au minimum et que la température monte dans le imac. En theorie les ventilateurs se déclenche tout seul sans le logiciel. Mais la que va t il se passer ?


D'avance un grand merci à vous


----------



## mouftik (19 Août 2012)

Les ventilateurs se déclenchent aux alentours de 70° sur un MBP a la louche, mais après cela dépend surtout des composants, il faut voir que les deux qui chauffe le plus sont le procésseur et la carte graphique et lui jongle pour refroidir tout ça ... il fait un peu sa petite soupe après :rateau:

SMC ne fait que mettre un "palier haut" en gros la vitesse minimale deviens celle que tu donne mais si il a besoin de refroidir d'avantage il monte au dessus ... perso je l'utilise pour garder un mac bien frais et sois disant cela augmente la durée de vie des composant. Donc je suis a 2500-2800 ça fait pas trop de bruit et ça refroidit


----------



## alikaas (17 Juin 2013)

J'ai un problème avec Smcfancontrol, en fait j'ai éteint mon mac sans éteindre smcfancontrol puis en le redémarrant j'ai redémarrer smcfancontrol et la je n'arrive plus a faire tourner mes ventilo a moin de 4000 rpm.
une idée ?


----------



## macproo (26 Décembre 2013)

pour en revenir au déclenchement des ventilateurs de base sur nos MBP (j'ai un rmbp late 2013) :

- je voulais savoir si vous pensez que ce SMCfancontrol peut etre néfaste sur le long terme?

sur des forums anglais ils disent qu'il vaut mieux laisser d'origine sans logiciel mais bon moi des que j'ai plus de 70° j'ai envie de laérer un peu ! autant pour lui que pour moi!

j'ai mis 3 profils low medium standard et high et selon les degrés et l'utilisation j'enclenche un mode.


----------

